# More play time...ballpoints! PIC HEAVY!



## Brooks803 (Apr 18, 2013)

Now for a round of ballpoints done over the past couple days.

We start off with a Chrome Executive with a home cast blank:









Next is a Sierra with another home cast blank:









Another Sierra with a blank made by Don Vann:









Yet another Sierra with a seriously cool cigar label blank made by Don Vann:









Now we move on to an Art Deco. I didn't feel like replacing the crystal so I cast a blank that would work with it:









Last is a Majestic Squire. Still didn't feel like replacing the crystal so I picked out something suitable. A vintage Purple/Pink blank that I made. Reverse painted a light purple:










Thanks for looking!!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 18, 2013)

WOW those blanks are just amazing. Great pens.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 18, 2013)

Jonathon, your pens are absolutely gorgeous! I truly think you make some of the most amazing color swirled blanks ever! God has blessed you with an amazing talent! Well done


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2013)

What Seamus said.

Ray


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful group of pens.


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok those look really good I especially like the cigar band oh wait that's one of mine :biggrin::biggrin: 

No seriously I wasn't a purple fan but I am now that thing looks incredible.

The others look great as well.


----------



## Turningmimi (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! 
Well done!


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorgeous.  Can't wait to see what you bring to MAPG.


----------



## 3Peake (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow another outstanding group of pens. I really wished I had access to an arsenal of blanks and talent like yours.:wink:


----------



## RichB (Apr 19, 2013)

All I can say is FANTASTIC.  Can't wait to see you at the MAPG


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!



seamus7227 said:


> Jonathon, your pens are absolutely gorgeous! I truly think you make some of the most amazing color swirled blanks ever! God has blessed you with an amazing talent! Well done


 
Thanks Seamus! I'm happy that I was able to discover thsi talent. I've always wanted to express my inner artist but I can't draw, paint, sing, dance, play music, or pat my head while rubbing my stomach  but this....this I can do :biggrin:



vanngo5d said:


> Ok those look really good I especially like the cigar band oh wait that's one of mine :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> No seriously I wasn't a purple fan but I am now that thing looks incredible.
> 
> The others look great as well.


 
Well if you like seeing that one so much why don't ya go ahead and send me some more. I promise to turn them and take pretty photos :wink:

I like purple...it's the pink I had a hard time dealing with. But you're right, it looks too good not to like it!



walshjp17 said:


> Gorgeous. Can't wait to see what you bring to MAPG.


 
Thanks! I'm trying to cast like crazy so I'll have something to bring! Right now I've only got a handful to bring :redface:



3Peake said:


> Wow another outstanding group of pens. I really wished I had access to an arsenal of blanks and talent like yours.:wink:


 
Thanks Martin! Anytime you're in the states you're welcome to stop by and pillage my "secret" stash.



RichB said:


> All I can say is FANTASTIC. Can't wait to see you at the MAPG


 
Thanks Rich! It'll be good to see you again. Sad that Eric won't be able to make it, but he's got bigger and better things going on!


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 20, 2013)

Art Deco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BW Design Works (Apr 20, 2013)

Just Awesome Jonathon!! You surely do have a great talent.


----------



## neubee (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking at these pens was a great way to start the morning; all of them look fantastic. They look so nice I wouldn't want to let them go.


----------



## log2lumber (Apr 20, 2013)

hard to tell what's better, your turning or your blanks....both


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 20, 2013)

beautiful pens... great work


----------



## B Wo (Apr 20, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Art Deco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I agree! All the blanks and the pens look really, really great, but when I saw that Art Deco pen my jaw dropped! 

I think you've found a great alternative to removing the crystal: simply match the kit with an astoundingly gorgeous, color-coordinated blank, haha :wink:

Seriously, that blank is bonkers. Gold and turquoise and hints of green. It defies description. It is fun to look at. 

Holy-moly. Awesome.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow Jonathon! !  I like them all


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't take it any longer...I've gotta get some kits and turn some of your blanks I've got in the bin.  I've been back on the metal lathe giving it a second chance and it's going better this time.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 20, 2013)

Your blanks are amazing Mr. Brooks. Very well done.
I ordered a cigar blank yesterday, but a different one than yours, hope mine turns out as nice as yours. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (May 2, 2013)

God that art deco one is amazing.  the colors are subtle and then you take a second look and its like bam


----------



## Charlie_W (May 2, 2013)

Jonathon, 
Definately top shelf work there!!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## cnirenberg (May 2, 2013)

NICE!!!!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 2, 2013)

That second pen blank looks like my Bday blank...is it ?
( i hope)


----------



## MikeL (May 2, 2013)

Is your resin pour technique a trade secret. I understand if it is. I can pick out your blanks immediately. They all look fantastic. If it is not a trade secret, is your method published on this site somewhere?  I've been pouring for several months. I have my family help name the pen I make based on the look of the resin. My sweet but frank son named one of my pens throw-up based on how the rein blank looked. 

Your pens are great.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 2, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> That second pen blank looks like my Bday blank...is it ?
> ( i hope)


 
Sorry Jason, nope. I made you Dallas Cowboy colors remember? That one of mine is Purple and Silver. 



MikeL said:


> Is your resin pour technique a trade secret. I understand if it is. I can pick out your blanks immediately. They all look fantastic. If it is not a trade secret, is your method published on this site somewhere? I've been pouring for several months. I have my family help name the pen I make based on the look of the resin. My sweet but frank son named one of my pens throw-up based on how the rein blank looked.
> 
> Your pens are great.


 
Thanks Mike. To answer your question....Kinda. I do casting demo's and have taught many people how to cast or improve on their casting. However, how I do the blanks shown on these pens is my little secret. I'm trying to think of a way to explain without making my post seem like an ad but I've turned casting blanks into my job. So I have to keep that style of mine close to the chest. I do want to say thank you for the way you went about asking me. I've had PM's demanding I tell all and so I REALLY appreciate how you put it. 

If you're free on Sat. May 18th I'll be at the MAPG in Richmond, VA giving a casting demo. I do my best teaching in person bc I have a hard time trying to type out my thoughts.


----------



## Ligget (May 3, 2013)

Stunning work on each, your fit and finish is perfect, and the blanks are awesome too!!


----------

